# Penarth Slate Mine - Jan 2010



## Mole Man (Jan 19, 2010)

Penarth Slate Mine closed in the 1930's, Located in the Llangollen area near Carrog on the top of a hill, recommended as an intro to mines with bits to see in the mine and also outside of the mine. Quite a few chambers & levels to explore with carts, tracks and Cabans remaining.

*However there is gas in the furthest reaches of the east vein, care should be taken if visiting.*

A Few outside first:





















Air Tank (I think)






Now the inside:

Incline






Track






Tunnel






Caban






Box






Cart






















Shovel


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks great..I know a couple of mine-heads who will also like this too.


----------



## mc_nebula (Jan 19, 2010)

This looks wicked.

Is this a rope and SRT gear jobbie, or can you walk in?

PM if you need to...


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the machinery and other bits and pieces remaining. Good stuff.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 19, 2010)

ooooooooh I like this, I like this a lot.  Love the amount of equipment still left in there, from the rails, winders, everything. 

Excellent pics, looks like another one on my every growing list. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## crickleymal (Jan 20, 2010)

Cracking stuff. I like the snowy shots


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 20, 2010)

Someone mention mines?

I really should get my a**e into gear and get myself down to Wales. I've been into several slate mines in The Lake District and I know they are nothing compared to this.

You have managed fairly well with the lighting in the images - I know how difficult it can be in large caverns. There seem to be quite a few relics in there too.

Nice report. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mole Man (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments one and all, I am just staring to move into mines in a big way and have got about 10 on my list of places to do in Wales.

mc nebula it is all walking no gear needed apart form lights.


----------



## Mole Man (Jan 22, 2010)

A few more pictures as I slowly start to sort them out.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 22, 2010)

This is a great location -if rather remote looking!

Smooth set of snaps MM -thanks for posting these up here


----------

